# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  www.howtofixit.gr

## electron

Όπως αναγράφεται και στον τίτλο, ο λόγος αυτού του θέματος, ο διαχωρισμός των επισκευών σε άλλο forum. Θα μπορούσε η ΟΔ να μας εξηγήσει τον σκοπό αυτού του διαχωρισμού; Προσωπικά δεν μου άρεσε. Αν έγινε για λόγους τακτοποίησης θα μπορούσε πολύ απλά να γίνει μια αναδιάταξη στο forum του Hlektronika, με προσθήκη subforums.
Νομίζω ότι θα προκαλέσει σε πολλά μέλη σύγχυση η εν λόγω κίνηση.

----------


## makatas

Δεν μου αρέσει η ιδέα ούτε εμένα.

----------


## gRooV

Επειδή η κατηγορία των επισκευών έχει αρκετή ροή μηνυμάτων σε καθημερινό επίπεδο σκέφτηκα να την μεταφέρω  σε νέα σελίδα όπου θα γίνεται αποκλειστική συζήτηση για τις επισκευές. Σκοπός της νέας σελίδας είναι αναπτύξουμε όλες τις κατηγορίες προιόντων *ακόμα και εκτός ηλεκτρικών/ηλεκτρονικών*. Τα μηνύματα όλων των επισκευών έχουν παραμείνει και κατηγοριοποιούνται συνεχώς με προσθήκη κατηγοριών και υποκατηγοριών όπως επίσης και οι χρήστες που έχουν εγγραφεί στο hlektronika μέχρι 20/6/12. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι κατά την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών οι εντυπωσεις θα είναι θετικες.

----------

Hary Dee (16-09-12)

----------


## PCMan

Ούτε σε εμένα άρεσε. Θα έχει λιγότερο κόσμο όπως είπα και στο chat. Εκεί θα μπαίνει πλέον όποιος θέλει να βοηθηθεί και λίγοι απο αυτούς που θέλουν να βοηθήσουν(γιατί περισσότεροι βοηθούσαν τυχαία βλέποντας τυχαία κάποιο θέμα ή κάποια λέξη κλειδί στην αναζήτηση στα μηνύματα της ημέρας πχ.) Δε λέω ότι δεν μπορούμε να μπούμε και εκεί για να δούμε ότι βλέπαμε και εδώ, αλλά είναι αλλιώς να τα έχεις όλα μαζεμένα και τακτοποιημένα και αλλιώς να μπαίνεις εδώ κάποια πράγματα και αλλού για κάτι άλλο. Αν είναι έτσι να κάνετε ξεχωριστή σελίδα για κάθε κατηγορία!
Νομίζω η επισκευή είναι πολύ σημαντικό πράγμα και έτσι όπως έγιναν τα πράγματα, υποβαθμίζεται η σελίδα(hlektronika).
Δε νομίζω να υπάρξουν κάποιοι που να τους αρέσει η αλλαγή. Αν υπάρξουν θα είναι πολύ λίγοι...

Όλα αυτά είναι γνώμη μου. Δε λέω κάτι κακό. Λέω μόνο πως το βλέπω όλο το πράμα. Δε θέλω να στραβώσει κανείς απο σας και να με βάλετε στην μπούκα...

----------


## αλπινιστης

Λυπαμαι αλλα θα συμφωνησω και εγω με τον Νικο. Ειναι λιγο δυσχρηστο, οταν εισαι στη δουλεια να παρακολουθεις δυο διαφορετικα φορουμ. Οση δουλεια και αν εχεις κανεις μια ανανεωση και βλεπεις τα νεα μηνυματα. Το να παρακολουθεις και τις δυο σελιδες, απαιτει χρονο που καμια φορα δεν υπαρχει. Λογικα καποια μελη θα κανουν την φυσικη επιλογη καποιου φορουμ που τους "ταιριαζει" περισσοτερο και το hlektronika θα "χασει" σε ποιοτητα.
ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ:
Δεν ξερω αν γινεται, αλλα μηπως υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να δημιουργηθει μια σελιδα "ΝΕΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ" που να εμφανιζει τα threads ΚΑΙ των δυο φορουμ, ετσι ωστε να διευκολυνεται η παρακολουθηση τους?

----------


## makatas

Προσωπικά το φόρουμ είναι πηγή γνώσης για εμένα. Διαβάζω για να μάθω, μέσω των ερωτήσεων και των απαντήσεων, και όταν δεν γνωρίζω κάτι, τότε ρωτάω εγώ.
Αν το φόρουμ διαχωριστεί τότε θα αναγκαστώ να διαλέξω ποιο θα παρακολουθώ καθημερινά και ποιο ποτέ ή το πολύ πολύ σπανίως.
Κατά κάποιο τρόπο επίσης δεν βλέπω ποιο το όφελος...το πιασάρικο domain name ίσως σας φέρει λίγη παραπάνω κίνηση αλλά θα έχετε 2 μέτωπα ανοιχτά χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## ezizu

Όπως γράφω και στο chat,μερικά ποστ από κάποια θέματα,κατά την μεταφορά τους στην καινούργια σελίδα, έχουν διαγραφεί.Είναι φυσιολογικό ;
Παρεπιμπτόντως και εγώ νομίζω ότι ,με την καινούργια σελίδα ,δεν θα είναι τόσο πρακτικό ,να παρακολουθεί κανείς ( και να βοηθά εφόσον μπορεί ),τα διάφορα θέματα των επισκευών,από όσο εύκολο ήταν, όταν η κατηγορία αυτή ( επισκευές ), υπήρχε σε μια σελίδα, μαζί με όλες τις άλλες κατηγορίες θεμάτων.
Είναι σαν να μπαίνει κανείς, σε κάποιο άλλο forum που είναι άσχετο με το hlektronika . 
Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.
Η άποψή μου φιλικά.

----------


## sigmacom

Αν ξαναγυρίσουν όπως ήταν και να γίνεται redirect το howtofixit.gr καρφωτά προς την συγκεκριμένη ενότητα στο hlektronika.gr, δεν εξυπηρετεί αμφότερους?

----------


## button

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλή ιδέα ...

----------


## plouf

-1 και απο εμένα

επισης να προσθέσω οτι οι περσσότεροι ΔΕΝ ασχολουνται ΜΟΝΟ με το hlektronika.gr ... και ήδη ο χρόνος των περισσοτέρων ειναι ποιο πολύτιμος και απο το χρυσάφι ..

----------


## picdev

εγώ θα πρότεινα κάτι ενδιάμεσα αν και δεν ξέρω αν είναι εφικτό,
να υπαρχουν και τα 2 forum δηλαδή να έχουν κοινή βάση, τώρα βέβαια οι κατηγορίες θα μεγαλώσουν οπότε δεν ξέρω αν είναι εφικτό

----------


## toni31

Άλλη μια σελίδα στην εργαλειοθήκη του μοτζιλα δεν νομίζω ότι θα την αντέξω…

----------


## p.gabr

Καλη επιτυχια παιδια


Δεν νομιζω να ειναι κακη ιδεα...Ολες οι μεγαλες αλλαγες, στην αρχη ξυνιζουν

----------

gRooV (23-06-12), 

kentar (24-06-12)

----------


## agis68

εγώ  τωρα το μαθαινω.....και δεν μου αρέσει σαν ιδέα.....οπως ειπε και ο Χρήστος ο χρόνος ειναι πολύτιμος και προσωπικά επειδή αφιερωνω χρονο στο hlektronika δεν παω συχνα σε αλλά συναφή φορουμ οποτε μαλλον δεν θα επισκεπτομαι και την ιδιαιτερη σελιδα.....οπότε χανει την αξία της....

----------


## agis68

> Άλλη μια σελίδα στην εργαλειοθήκη του μοτζιλα δεν νομίζω ότι θα την αντέξω…



ελα και εσυ!!!!! σβήσε κανα XXX site και ολοι οι καλοι χωράνε :Lol:

----------

toni31 (23-06-12)

----------


## Panoss

Δεν βλέπω καμία διαφορά, ούτε κρύο ούτε ζέστη (αν και στο καινούριο σάιτ, υποψιάζομαι, δεν θα δουλεύουν τα λινκς, οι φωτογραφίες...κλπ)

----------


## takisegio

το προστεσα και εγω στα "αγαπημενα".αντε να δουμε.....

----------


## SV1EDG

Δεν είναι άσχημη η ιδέα.Εχει μια λογική.

----------


## -nikos-

αν βαζει καποιος θεμα για επισκευη 
θα τον παραπεμπετε σε αλλο ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,φορουμ ? :Huh: ? :Biggrin: , :Lol:  :hahahha: 

αν θελατε να ανοιξετε ενα αλλο φορουμ [αλλο μαγαζι ουσιαστικα] 
θα επρεπε 
να διαλεξετε μια αλλη ενωτητα που να μπορει να εχει ανεξαρτητη λειτουργεια 
απο το υπαρχον φορουμ [πχ το αυτοκινητο η τις ανανεωσημες πηγες ενεργειας ]

απο ενα μαγαζι δεν βγαζεις ποτε τον ''κραχτη'' πελατων,
ρωτηστε και κανενα επιχειρηματια 
μην νομιζετε οτι τα ξερετε ολα !!.

----------


## kx5

Δυστυχώς τείνω να συμφωνήσω με τους περισσότερους. Η αλλαγή αυτή δε φαίνεται να είναι ιδιαίτερα πρακτική για όλους μας.
Μακάρι να βγούμε λάθος, ο χρόνος θα δείξει...

----------


## GeorgeVita

Ενα σοβαρότερο θέμα είναι και ο κανόνας 13 του forum:





> 13. Όλα τα κυκλώματα/κείμενα/σχέδια του hlektronika.gr, προστατεύονται με πνευματικά δικαιώματα σύμφωνα με τον νόμο 2121/93. Τα μηνύματα της κοινότητας αποτελούν μεν πνευματική ιδιοκτησία του συγγραφέα (μέλος), της οποίας όμως *τη δημοσιευμένη υπόσταση παραχωρεί στο hlektronika.gr*, και δεν μπορεί να πάρει πίσω σε περίπτωση οικειοθελούς αποχώρησης, ή διαγραφής του από την κοινότητα.



Αυτό δεν μπορεί να ισχύσει "αυτοδικαίως" για ένα νέο τόπο του διαδικτύου. Κάθε ιστοσελίδα έχει μια νομική και εμπορική υπόσταση που εφόσον είναι διαφορετική (δεν είναι διαφορετικό το hlektronika.gr από τα hlektronika.eu, hlektronikagr.com ίσως και από το neahlektronika.gr) μπορεί αύριο να αλλάξει εντελώς ύφος ή και να πωληθεί λ.χ. στο Praktiker! 

Αν και είμαι υπέρ της προόδου κάθε ανθρώπου, πόσο μάλλον των μελών της "κοινότητας" που συμμετέχω όσο βέβαια και της διαχειριστικής ομάδας η οποία εργάζεται καθημερινά για την πρόοδο της ιστοσελίδας, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα ήθελα να "εκχωρήσω" εν λευκώ τα σχόλιά μου σε άλλο "λογότυπο".

Δηλώνω "σκεπτικιστής" για το θέμα αυτόματης μεταφοράς της ύλης αλλά ταυτόχρονα μου αρέσει η δημιουργία του νέου χώρου και θεωρώ ότι θα έχει επιτυχία. Εύχομαι να ξεπεράσει τη δημοτικότητα που έχει το hlektronika.gr τραβώντας μαζί και όσους θέλουν απλά να επισκευάσουν το ψυγείο τους!

gV

----------

katmadas (23-06-12)

----------


## picdev

γιώργο πολύ διπλωμάτης είσαι  :Rolleyes: 

το πρόβλημα είναι οτι οι περισσότεροι μπαίνουν στο φορουμ μπαίνουν για τα ηλεκτρονικά , απο εκεί και πέρα έπαιφτε το μάτι τους πάνω στις επισκευές και έγραφαν και εκεί, δεν νομίζω έμπειρα μέλη να μπαίνουν σε ενα site που έχει μονο επισκευές και να απαντάνε και εκεί .
αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου , θα δείξει

----------

-nikos- (23-06-12), 

katmadas (23-06-12)

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Η καινούρια ιστοσελίδα μάλλον μοιάζει με αυτογκόλ για το hlektronika.gr

Ίσως κάτι σαν το hlektronika.gr/howtofixit (σαν υπο-φόρουμ δηλαδής) να είναι καλύτερη λύση.

----------

katmadas (23-06-12)

----------


## GeorgeVita

Αν διάβασες παραπάνω, στην ιδέα του διαχειριστή είναι "κάθε επισκευή" (όχι μόνο ηλεκτρονικά). Αυτό στην εποχή μας είναι αναγκαίο για μείωση του κόστους επισκευής σε συσκευές που δεν θέλουμε/μπορούμε να τις αντικαταστήσουμε με καινούργιες, έτσι η επισκεψιμότητα/επιτυχία του νέου site είναι δεδομένη.

Τώρα, αν θα μεταφερθούν κάποιοι από εδώ (αναφέρομαι στους "βοηθούς") είναι προσωπικό τους θέμα. Εμένα αυτή την στιγμή δεν με ενδιαφέρει κάτι τέτοιο, κυρίως γιατί οι περισσότεροι που ζητούν βοήθεια επισκευής είναι ευκαιριακοί επισκέπτες άσχετοι με το χώρο μας (hlektronika) και δεν πρόκειται να ανταποδώσουν την γνώση/βοήθεια. Είναι διαφορετικό να θέλει βοήθεια επισκευής ψυγείου ο FILMAN ή ο herchtrap οι οποίοι είναι ενεργά μέλη της "κοινότητας". Σε αυτούς ευχαρίστως να τους χαρίσω -όταν μπορέσω- από ένα ψυγείο ...

Φαντάζομαι ότι όποιος θέλει/ξέρει/νομίζει ότι ξέρει να βοηθήσει θα συμμετέχει στο HowToFixIt. Θα βρεθούν και κάποιοι που θέλουν προφίλ "καλού επισκευαστή" με σκοπό να προσελκύσουν πελατεία μέσω κάποιου link στην υπογραφή τους.

gV

----------


## KOKAR

γιατί βρε παιδιά μπερδεύετε τα πράγματα ?
γιατί ντε και καλά θα πρέπει να είσαστε και στα δυο φόρουμ κάθε στιγμή ?
μήπως όταν ήταν ενοποιημένα επισκεπτόσασταν τα νήματα των επισκευών συχνά ?
άλλωστε το ένα έχει να κάνει με το χόμπι μας και το άλλο με επισκευές συσκευών
στο πρώτο είσαι όταν και όσο γουστάρεις και στο άλλο είσαι όταν έχεις ενα συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα με μια συσκευή.
Αυτό που βλέπω με το νέο site είναι οτι υπάρχει μια πολύ ομορφη δομή και νομίζω οτι θα ανέβει γρήγορα

----------


## sakis

Σορρυ αλλα θα διαφωνησω και εγω με την κινηση  αν και δεν εχω προβλημα να παρακολουθω και εγω ενα ακομα φορουμ αλλα παραμενει ενα θεμα στην κατηγορια των επισκευων πολυ συχνα παρουσιαζονται και θεματα προσεγγισης και θεματα θεωριας αλλα και παραπλευρα πλην ομως σχετικα θεματα ..... Το να μεταφερθουν ολα αυτα τα θεματα ( και μαλιστα χωρις να ρωτηθει κανεις )  ( προς θεου δεν θελω να μπω στην δουλεια των διαχειριστων ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα εχουν τους λογους τους ) αλλα για φαντασου οτι ολοι εμεις που ποσταραμε ενα θεμα εδω ξαφνικα να βρισκοθμε τα θεματα μας σε εναν αλλον χωρο . 

Απο την αλλη φοβαμαι οτι κανωντας μια τετοια κινηση ενα απο τα δυο φορουμ  θα χασει επισκεψιμοτητα  οπου παλι δεν ειναι δικο μας θεμα, ειναι θεμα της διαχειρισης . 

Σε γενικες γραμμες παντως ειμαι αντιθετος  ... 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## spirakos

> τραβώντας μαζί και όσους θέλουν απλά να επισκευάσουν το ψυγείο τους!
> 
> gV



Θα σταθω εκει, ο κοσμος θα ειναι οποιος εχει αμεσα προβλημα στο "ψυγειο" του, μετα "ciao"
Δε νομιζω να ειναι πολλοι αυτοι που μπαινουν σε ενα φορουμ ΜΟΝΟ για να βοηθησουν, οποτε θα λιγοστεψουν και εκεινοι που αναζητουν τη βοηθεια
Μακαρι να βγω λαθος

----------


## teo_GR

*Παράδειγμα εγώ δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω αλλά διάβαζα τις επισκευές γιατί όλο και κάτι μαθαίνεις, αλλά αν τύχαινε και τίποτα εύκολο μπορεί να έλεγα και καμία ιδέα.*
*Τώρα δύσκολα θα επισπευτώ το νέο σαιτ εκτός και αν εγώ θέλω βοήθεια.*
*Γειτονάκι ίσως πρέπει να το ξανασκεφτείς.*
*Και ίσως να ήταν καλύτερα αν είχες βάλει ένα δημοψήφισμα,*
*Η βαλε τώρα για να πάρεις και πιο σοφή απόφαση.*
*Εκτός και αν είναι οικονομικό το θέμα, οπότε να μην προσπαθούμε να σου αλλάξουμε γνώμη.*
*Φιλικά.*

----------


## sakis

παραδειγμα αυτο το συκγεκριμενο ποστ που θα ανοικει στο μελλον ? και εφοσον ο ανθρωπος που το εβαλε το εβαλε στα ηλεκτρονικα πως καποιος θα το παρει να το  παει καπου αλλου ????

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64460

----------


## electron

Όπως ειπώθηκε αρχικά από εμένα αλλά και από κάποιους άλλους, το ορθότερο κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη και πάντα καλοπροαίρετα, είναι η δημιουργία ενός subforum μέσα στο υπάρχον του hlektronika. Φίλτατε Θανάση (groov), νομίζω ότι θα ήταν κρίμα για το site να χάσει την ανοδική του πορεία όταν πλέον βλέπουμε ότι άλλα επί χρόνια forums έχουν τα τελευταία χρόνια φθίνουσα πορεία. Το hlektronika έχει κατά ένα τρόπο σπάσει αυτή την τάση και θα ήταν αν μη τι άλλο κρίμα να συμβεί αυτό από μια τέτοια διάσπαση.

----------

spiroscfu (23-06-12)

----------


## PCMan

> Όπως ειπώθηκε αρχικά από εμένα αλλά και από κάποιους άλλους, το ορθότερο κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη και πάντα καλοπροαίρετα, είναι η δημιουργία ενός subforum μέσα στο υπάρχον του hlektronika. Φίλτατε Θανάση (groov), νομίζω ότι θα ήταν κρίμα για το site να χάσει την ανοδική του πορεία όταν πλέον βλέπουμε ότι άλλα επί χρόνια forums έχουν τα τελευταία χρόνια φθίνουσα πορεία. Το hlektronika έχει κατά ένα τρόπο σπάσει αυτή την τάση και θα ήταν αν μη τι άλλο κρίμα να συμβεί αυτό από μια τέτοια διάσπαση.



Είναι κρίμα όντως. Ήδη έχει πέσει η κίνηση και αυτό θα το βλέπουν πιο καθαρά οι διαχειριστές.
10 χρήστες στο howtofix και 160 εδω. Δεν έπρεπε να διαχωριστούν αυτά τα δύο γιατί δεν είναι κάτι διαφορετικό.
Βέβαια λογαριάζουμε χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο.
Καλύτερα να πει και ο groov για ποιό λόγο έγινε αυτή η αλλαγή, για να έχουμε μια πιο σαφή εικόνα.

----------


## savnik

> οι περισσότεροι που ζητούν βοήθεια επισκευής είναι ευκαιριακοί επισκέπτες άσχετοι με το χώρο μας (hlektronika) και δεν πρόκειται να ανταποδώσουν την γνώση/βοήθεια.







> μήπως όταν ήταν ενοποιημένα επισκεπτόσασταν τα νήματα των επισκευών συχνά ?
> άλλωστε το ένα έχει να κάνει με το χόμπι μας και το άλλο με επισκευές συσκευών
> στο πρώτο είσαι όταν και όσο γουστάρεις και στο άλλο είσαι όταν έχεις ενα συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα με μια συσκευή.



Δεν μπήκα ποτέ στις επισκευές, για τους παραπάνω λόγους.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον λόγο που έγινε αυτός ο διαχωρισμός, αλλά νομίζω πως είναι καλύτερα έτσι.

----------


## takisegio

μηπως τσακωθηκαν οι διαχειριστες;;;και χωρισαν τα τσανακια τους;;;;; :Biggrin:

----------


## sakis

Να συμφωνησω οτι πραγματι υπαρχουν πολυ ευκαιριακοι επισκεπετες στις επισκευες αλλα συχνα πανω σε μια ευκαιριακη συζητηση αναπτυσονται ερωτησεις και σχολια που συχνα ειναι πολυ χρησιμα για τους υπολοιπους .
Δεν εχω να κρυψω οτι μεσα απο ενα τετοιο ευκαιριακο ερωτημα ανκαλυψα μερικα  site για σχηματικα  που δεν γνωριζα και φροντισε ο καλος μας φιλος Γιωργος  mystaki  να μας δειξει και τον ευχαριστω ακομα μια φορα . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## dalai

γενικα δεν μου αρεσε και μενα
Υπαρχει ο κυνδινος να αυτονομηθει σαν σελιδα  και να αρχισουμε να γραφουμε και αλλα θεματα εκει μεσα εκτος απο επισκευες.

----------


## SV1JRT

Παιδιά, ουτε εμένα μου αρέσει αυτή η ιδέα....
Χώρια οτι θα μπαίνουν μέσα μονο ευκαιριακοί χρήστες που μόλις κάνουν την δουλειά τους θα γίνονται καπνος, εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να μπώ σε κάποιο φόρουμ και να διαβάζω πως επισκευάζεται το καζανάκι της τουαλέτας και η μασέλα του παππού...

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Υπαρχει ο κυνδινος ...



Δίνεις και εσύ κάτι ιδέες ...
gV

----------


## STALKER IX

Ουτε σε εμενα αρεσει να εχω δυο καρτελες ανοιχτες αλλα τι να κανουμε? τουλαχιστον να μην ηταν σε κοκκινο χρωμα
αλλα σε μπλε θα "χωνευοταν" καλυτερα....κριμα!

----------


## SV1EDG

Πάντως το search δεν δουλεύει καλά.

----------


## jim.ni

μου φάνηκε πολύ *παράξενο* να μπαίνω σε ενα φόρουμ που ανακάλυψα τυχαία απο search με το ίδιο όνομα και κωδικό και να βλέπω μέσα τα παλιά μου πμ (pm).  τεσπα θα δείξει στη πορεία, έτσι κι αλλιώς ούτε εδώ μπαίνω πλέων κάθε μέρα λόγο χρόνου αλλά και άλλων θεμάτων που είχα παλιότερα με το φορουμ (όπως πολιτικές συζητήσεις κτλ). 

καλή επιτυχία εύχομαι

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Εγω προσπάθησα να κάνω Login με ίδια στοιχεία και δεν με βάζει μέσα.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Εγω προσπάθησα να κάνω Login με ίδια στοιχεία και δεν με βάζει μέσα.



Δοκίμασε και το "reset password": http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/login.php?do=lostpw
gv

----------


## ggr

Οπως τα περισσοτερα μελη,ετσι κι εγω θα συμφωνησω στο οτι ηταν πιο καλα οταν ηταν ενοποιημενα τα forum, για πολλους και διαφορους λογους, δεν χρειαζεται να τους επαναλαβουμε. Οσο αφορα το θεμα του "καινουριου" και του χρονικου διαστηματος μεχρι να το συνηθισουμε, ομολογω οτι για μενα τουλαχιστον δεν λειτουργησε, τουλαχιστον ακομα δεν μπορω να συνηθισω να παρακολουθω 2 forum. Θα ηθελα λοιπον να προτεινω ( με καθε σεβασμο και εκτιμηση) στους διαχειριστες το εξης : Να γινει ενα δημοψηφισμα αναμεσα στα μελη, ετσι ωστε να εχουμε μια ακριβη εικονα για το τι προτιμαει η πλειοψηφια, κι απο και και περα ειναι στην ευχερεια των διαχειριστων , εφοσον φυσικα ειναι εφικτο, να προχωρησουν σε οποιες αλλαγες κρινουν σκοπιμες.

----------


## spirakos

Ερωτηση
Δημιουργηθηκε νεο φορουμ για προβληματα με βλαβες
Γιατι εξακουθουν και σπαμαρονται τα θεματα του HowToFiXiT.gr σε αυτο το φορουμ?
Ακομα και χρηστης με ονομα HowToFiXiT.gr φτιαχτηκε, ποιος ο λογος διαχωρησης εφοσον συνεχιζουν και υπαρχουν εστω και αναφορικα τα εκει θεματα, εδω?

----------


## PCMan

> Ερωτηση
> Δημιουργηθηκε νεο φορουμ για προβληματα με βλαβες
> Γιατι εξακουθουν και σπαμαρονται τα θεματα του HowToFiXiT.gr σε αυτο το φορουμ?
> Ακομα και χρηστης με ονομα HowToFiXiT.gr φτιαχτηκε, ποιος ο λογος διαχωρησης εφοσον συνεχιζουν και υπαρχουν εστω και αναφορικα τα εκει θεματα, εδω?



Έχουν τεθεί πολλά ερωτήματα στα οποία δεν απάντησε κανένας "πράσινος" αλλά ούτε ο "κίτρινος".
Με ενοχλεί που έχει φύγει ένας τεράστιος τομέας σαν αυτόν.
Έχουν περάσει 70 μέρες από την αρχική σκέψη του διαχειριστή και το αποτέλεσμα είναι καθαρά μια τεράστια υποβάθμιση, ότι είχε προβλεφτεί δηλαδή από το 90%+ που μίλησαν εδώ.

Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω, αν δεν υπάρχει κάποιο συμφέρον, τότε βλέποντας όλη αυτή την κατρακύλα, για πιο λόγο συνεχίζει και μένει το φόρουμ έτσι?

----------


## spirakos

Αυτο που με στενοχωρει περισσοτερο ειναι οτι εχουν απομακρυνθει ιδιαιτερα προσωπα που ανεβαζαν το επιπεδο της κοινοτητας
Ειχε πει καποτε ενας Κυριος Σακης οσοι δινουν απαντησεις σε τεχνικα θεματα να γινεται επειτα απο μια ειδικη εγγραφη με αναγνωριση γνωσεων, καπως ετσι
Τοτε το κατεκρινα, αλλα βλεπω πως οι ανιδεοι οχι απλα δεν ακουν τους γνωστες αλλα τους προσβαλλουν, αναμενομενο το αποτελεσμα λοιπον

----------


## leosedf

Αυτός ο χρήστης spirakos είναι RSS για όσους δεν το χρησιμοποιούν, απλά ενημερώνει εδώ μέσα για δημοσιεύσεις εκεί.
Και εμένα δεν με βολεύει να παίρνω δεκάδες RSS την ημέρα από δυο ξεχωριστά φόρουμ αλλά υποστηρίζω την ιδέα.
Επίσης δε με βολεύει να διορθώνω μια από εδώ μια από εκεί, αλλά είναι μια ιδέα του διαχειριστή και πάλι την υποστηρίζω.
Μπορεί να ξανά ενωθούν οι ενότητες, κανείς δεν ξέρει.

----------


## electron

Κωνσταντινε προσωπικα δεν πηρα πειστικη απάντηση για την αναγκαιότητα διαχωρισμού του φόρουμ. Το να υποστηρίζουμε απλα την ιδεα της διαχείρισης αν και σεβαστή, δεν θα πρέπει να ακυρώνει την διαφορετική άποψη τόσων μελών. Αν το πάντως η αλλαγή αυτή έγινε για λόγους καθαρά βιοπορισμού του Ηλεκτρονικα να το δεχτώ. και σεβαστω.

----------


## haris_216

μου είχε ξεφύγει τελείως αυτό το θέμα.
έστω και καθυστερημένα λοιπόν να πω κι εγώ ότι είμαι αντίθετος προς την αλλαγή που έγινε.
όπως  είπαν και παραπάνω συνφορουμίτες, είναι άλλο να είσαι σε ένα φόρουμ και  να δεις ένα θέμα (πχ επισκευής) και να σου τραβήξει την προσοχή να  απαντήσεις και άλλο το να μπεις σε ένα φόρουμ επισκευών χωρίς να έχεις  πρόβλημα.
νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι παραπάνω από προφανής η πτώση του επιπέδου και η σιωπή "μεγάλων ονομάτων".
είχα  εκφράσει πέραν της μιας φοράς και στο φόρουμ αλλά και σε άλλα φόρουμ  τον θαυμασμό μου για τις γνώσεις και την όρεξη που υπά(ή)ρχουν εδώ και  πολλές φορές προέτρεπα άτομα από άλλα φόρουμ να το επισκεφθούν.
δυστυχώς πλέον βλέπω ότι έχει μείνει η σκιά του εαυτού του.
ελπίζω να καλυτερεύσουν τα πράγματα. 
αν είναι για καλύτερα να γυρίσουμε πίσω ας το κάνουμε, έχοντας το θάρρος να πούμε ότι ίσως ήταν λάθος η επιλογή της "διάσπασης".
εκτός πια αν υπήρξαν λόγοι που δεν γνωρίζουμε (και ποτέ δεν απαντήθηκαν σοβαρά) για τον διαχωρισμό

----------

